# nubuck



## marina2010

Nubuck - un cuvânt pe care nu l-am gasit în dictionare, nici tipărite, nici online... L-am întâlnit în contextul materialelor pt încalțăminte. Știe cineva ce ar fi?

Mulțumesc anticipat!


----------



## Trisia

Bună,

Ai putea să ne dai fraza respectivă?

E în dicționarele monolingve:

Dictionary.com: an aniline-dyed leather with its finished surface buffed to a slight nap or suede-like appearance

Merriam-Webster: a soft sueded leather; Etymology: perhaps from _nu-_ (alteration of _new_) + _buck (skin, leather)

_Wikipedia: Nubuck is top-grain cattle rawhide leather that has been sanded or buffed on the grain side, or outside, to give a slight nap of short protein fibers, producing a velvet-like surface. It is resistant to wear, and may be white or coloured.
Nubuck is similar to suede. It is generally more expensive than suede, and must be coloured or dyed heavily to cover up the sanding and stamping process._
--------------------------------------------------------------------

_Acum, sincer, habar n-am ce o fi în română. 
Poate ai putea să folosești asemănarea și să spui ceva de tipul "un soi de piele întoarsă". Depinde mult de tipul de text pe care îl traduci.


----------



## marina2010

Mulțumesc pentru răspunsul rapid și foarte detaliat!
Nu era pentru o traducere. Eu nu sunt de specialitate, dar sunt foarte interesată să mă perfecționez în limba engleză și uneori să traduc corect pentru o lucrare de doctorat la care lucrez.
Cuvântul l-am găsit pe un spray pentru impermeabilzarea încălțămintei din piele întoarsă, cu explicația "cleans and restores suede & nubuck". Despre "suede" știam că este piele întoarsă și am căutat și "nubuck", fără succes. E clar, acum, că e o piele întoarsă mai fină și că nu are un echivalent exact în română. Și se potrivește ca sens.
Felicitări pentru modul în care funcționează acest forum!


----------



## farscape

Există un echivalent în limba româna - îl ştiu de la bunica mea şi din cărţile de dinainte de '44:

http://dexonline.ro/search.php?cuv=nabuc

*NĂBÚC* s.n. Imitație de piele de antilopă, de obicei de culoare albă, cu aspect mat, catifelat, obținută din piele de bovine. [Var.: *nubúc* s.n.] – Din germ. *Nubuk*.              

Best,


----------



## marina2010

E chiar instructiv și amuzant să descoperim noutăți și în limba română! Am să rețin acest (poate) arhaism, dar care ține de un stil de viață de care merită să ne amintim!
mulțumiri!


----------



## hadrisnus

"Velur" ar fi traducerea în română


----------



## marina2010

Da, am văzut și eu mai multe interpretari până la urmă. În diverse dicționare apare pt velur si "suede". Cred că nu e o mare diferență de sensuri/utilizări între "nubuck" și "suede".


----------

